# Looking for a new Pistol



## GatorHunter (Dec 18, 2009)

I want to get the wife a new 9mm, she has a Taurus PT111, she wants one thats about the same size, maybe bigger, not a lot of kick, and is easy to clean, any ideas?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All that comes to mind is the Baby Glock, G-26, although I don't have experience with Taurus guns to know how they compare. 

But all the Glocks are user friendly enough that she could probably skip a cleaning session occasionally, without any great harm to the gun's reliability. As for kick, no 9mm kicks much, unless it's in a very small platform.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The pistol I would buy is a CZ P - 01. Very little kick very nice size very accurate very good weapon.

That is just my opinion though.

RCG


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Kick is a function of weight, and percieved recoil can be affected by grip shape. A mid to full-sized 9mm will kick a bit less than a subcompact, but then again, if you can't handle a G26, then you aren't going to be able to handle a G17.

Given that there's nothing easier to strip/clean than a Glock, and that they come in various sizes, I would 2nd the suggestion above. The G19 is what I would get were I in your shoes, but any of the three sizes would do fine. The G26 is a good choice if she might carry one day. Yes, the grip is shorter, but you can use longer mags at the range in order to get a good grip, and then switch to shorter mags when carrying. Also, there are more accessories for the Glock than just about any other poly pistol, so you won't ever have any problems finding holsters or parts.

The Springfield XD is also a good choice too. It wouldn't be _my_ choice, but the smaller size version would meet your requirements quite well. Perhaps an even better choice would be the S&W M&P9. It has the advantage of having interchangeable backstraps which gives her the ability to make the grip size and possibly fit her better than an XD or Glock.

If you decide that less kick is more important than easy cleaning, then look at the CZ 75 or 85. These have metal frames and full-length grips, so have a bit less recoil. They are also quite accurate, and we find them very fun to shoot. However, they are not as easy to strip as compared to a polymer pistol.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## GatorHunter (Dec 18, 2009)

The ones we are looking at is:

Glock 26
Springfield XD9
Sig Sauer P239


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

We like our Glock 26 - we added a Crimson trace Laser to it.










She might also consider a Walther PPK/S in .380 - it's a cool gun:smt023










Or a Sig 232 PL










All three of these guns shoot very well and are quality guns for concealment.

Good luck with your search.

:smt1099


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

+1 for recoilguy...you really need to look at CZs. You will be surprised at what you learn after some research. Good luck...by the way, Glocks are good guns...my daughter has has the G19.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a glock 26 and love it but if the grip is too small then get the glock 19
almost nothing is more reliable
then again there are a lot of .380's to choose from
the new one from sigsauer (P238) is the cats meow - i loved the colt mustang but they aren't made anymore
that the lord sig sauer steped up and improved the mustang 
less recoil also


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...Ruger P95...surprisingly concealable and either 10 or 15-rd mags...easy to clean and super-reliable...clean used one should be $300-350...


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

sheepdog said:


> ...Ruger P95...surprisingly concealable and either 10 or 15-rd mags...easy to clean and super-reliable...clean used one should be $300-350...


On sale new at Gander Mtn for $299 through 12-24, by the way.


----------



## GatorHunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, she ended up getting a Sig Sauer P250, she will be taking it to the range soon, so will let u know how she does, thanks for the input


----------

